# Update on Netflix/CBS Streaming Deal



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"The new CBS/Netflix streaming deal has just kicked in and some shows have started showing up on Netflix streaming, including genre shows _The Twilight Zone _and _Twin Peaks, _ but a number of other shows like _Frasier_, _Family Ties_, and the various Star Trek shows havenâ€™t yet been made available for streaming. After seeing some Twitter questions about this and getting some emails, TrekMovie checked with Netflix who gave us an exclusive update on their plans for Star Trek.

Firstly Netflix confirmed they will be streaming every episode of every season for all five live-action Star Trek series: the original _Star Trek_, _Star Trek: The Next Generation_, _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_, _Star Trek: Voyager_, and _Star Trek: Enterprise_. TOS, TNG, Voyager and Enterprise will all become available on July 1st. DS9 will launch on October 1st. TOS and Enterprise will be available in HD."

More Here


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nice! The Start Trek stuff will be a welcomed addition. Occasioally I like to watch some of my favorite episodes from those series.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Nice! The Start Trek stuff will be a welcomed addition. Occasioally I like to watch some of my favorite episodes from those series.


+1

Seeing TOS in HD with the CGI enhancements will be cool. I never did buy the discs. I did, however, get a few from Netflix to see what it looked like. Being able to stream them at will is, at least for me, worth every bit of my $7.95!!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> +1
> 
> Seeing TOS in HD with the CGI enhancements will be cool. I never did buy the discs. I did, however, get a few from Netflix to see what it looked like. Being able to stream them at will is, at least for me, worth every bit of my $7.95!!


Great news, I will be watching once available


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Season 2 & 3 of TOS are now available in HD & Dolby 5.1!! They include the new cgi stuff (redone outside shots and redone viewing screen shots).

'The Cage' extended version is not available however. It's marked DVD only. :blink:

I hope they add all of them soon........


----------

